# Liquid Laundry Detergent Really Thin



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I decided to try and make the Dugger's laundry detergent and it is really thin this morning. I followed the directions and everything looks and smells fine except it is really thin. Is there anything I can do to make it gel up like it is supposed to? Or will it thicken as is sits longer?

TIA


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I made some today also. My recipe said to let set overnight.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I made it yesterday, and really needed to use this morning or I would have let it sit longer. After googling today I think I can add more borax and will thicken it up. Unless someone suggests something else I will be trying that in the morning. 

Thanks


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Tried the borax and it did not gel anymore. Any ideas? Please.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

It really depends on the recipe that you use. I have tried several. Some are "thin" like you describe. The best one that I have found so far is: 

10 cups water
1 bar homemade soap (I use my own goat milk soap) 
1 cup borax
1 cup washing soda

Put 10 cups water in med size stock pan. Add grated bar of soap. Over med. heat - stir gently until soap is completely dissolved. Add and stir in borax and washing soda until dissolved. Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 mins. Pour into a sturdy pail and add in 2 gallons of water. Stir well. Let sit overnight. Stir before using. 

I have used this recipe for a while and really like how well it gels and washes!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I used the Duggar Family one because I have read good reviews on it. It seems to clean just fine, but I have to be quick putting it in my front loader. It drains down into the washer just as fast as I can shut the drawer. I've got enough for 10 gallons, but I will try your recipe when it is all used up. -Thanks

4 Cups - hot tap water
1 Fels-Naptha soap bar
1 Cup - Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda*
Â½ Cup Borax

- Grate bar of soap and add to saucepan with water. Stir continually over medium-low heat until soap dissolves and is melted.

-Fill a 5 gallon bucket half full of hot tap water. Add melted soap, washing soda and Borax. Stir well until all powder is dissolved. Fill bucket to top with more hot water. Stir, cover and let sit overnight to thicken.

-Stir and fill a used, clean, laundry soap dispenser half full with soap and then fill rest of way with water. Shake before each use. (will gel)

-Optional: You can add 10-15 drops of essential oil per 2 gallons. Add once soap has cooled. Ideas: lavender, rosemary, tea tree oil.

-Yield: Liquid soap recipe makes 10 gallons.


----------

